# Scooter Rack and Scooter..required.



## clemmo

Hi All,
have decided we would like to add a Scooter rack and scooter to our Hymer.

Can anyone help us with these items?

Our Hymer is A B584 Classic...Year 2000
on a 2.8 Ducato chassis.

Thoughts and advice appreciated too!

Thanks,


Clemmo


----------



## chrisndeb

Hi

We have just got a rack for our 100cc scooter.

It fits behind the tow ball on our Kon Tikki, I did go to our local metal workshop to get them to make up a couple of extra supports as I didnt like how the scooter bounced, but overall the rack is not bad, with the extra bits its great.

It was easy to fit, just take off tow ball fit support bar replace tow ball and the rest just slots on, comes with lighting board and number plate.

We paid £350 and the extra support bits £20, its weight is about 40kg and the scooter about 90kg.

We used Autowbars http://www.autowbars.co.uk/scooterrack.htm.

I found them very helpful when I called about it bouncing, they even offered to pay for the extra bits.

Good Luck

Chris


----------



## barryd

Hi. Great idea. First thing I ever did on our Kontiki and it changes the MH experience completely. So much freedom and you see so much more.

However. Have you done your homework regarding payload?

There is a good calculator here http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/features/loading-back.html

We found we were just within the limits but the only true way of knowing is to weigh the whole van, front and back axles fully laden with your passengers and gear and then do the calculations above.

We used Armitage Trailers in south yorks who were brilliant http://www.armitagetrailers.com/ not sure of your location so it may be too far.

Most motorhome are limited with Payload so if you can do it go for as light a weight bike as possible. A lot of the newer 125's are very heavy. We opted for a 2 stroke Peugeot Speedfight II which is a bit of boy racer bike but only weighs 96KG. Mrs D is sat on it on my Avatar. Its 100cc and goes like the clappers. It will easily keep up with traffic two up at 50-60mph. We have had it all over the Alps and recently in the Pyrenees up to 6500ft and its yet to blow up. It is however currently getting new shockers fitted!

I spent ages getting this right so if I can help anymore I will.


----------



## cunny

I have a hydraulic easylifter scooter rack. i fit my Lambretta on it with no problems. www.easylifter.co.uk


----------



## wobby

clemmo said:


> Hi All,
> have decided we would like to add a Scooter rack and scooter to our Hymer.
> 
> Can anyone help us with these items?
> 
> Our Hymer is A B584 Classic...Year 2000
> on a 2.8 Ducato chassis.
> 
> Thoughts and advice appreciated too!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Clemmo


We have a 100cc yamaha Neo's scooter for sale 3years old done just 400 miles £500 and its yours. problem is it down in the Dordogne at the moment, at our place near Sarlat-la-Canéda

Wobbuy


----------



## clemmo

Ok..so now I have my Scooter!

Can anyone help with a used Rack or Tow Bar?
Cheers,

Clemmo


----------



## wilse

what did you buy clemmo?


----------



## Hymer_Bay

I have an Auto Scoot Rack electric lifter with remote control, that fits to a (sturdy( 4 hole Towball mount. It was on my 2000 Hymer B694 when I bought it, mounted to an additional Box Section cross-member. I am near Winchester if you want to have a look. It needs re-galvanising or painting to smarten it up but it worked fine when I took it off. 

Cheers


----------



## grahamw

Hi All



cunny said:


> I have a hydraulic easylifter scooter rack. i fit my Lambretta on it with no problems. www.easylifter.co.uk


This is one scooter rack I've looked at but I now see that they are marketing a scooter rack called a "Hydra Trail" Easylifter. It uses a trailing wheel to take up to 85% of the loaded weight thus alleviating the load on the rear axle.

I'm very interested in it, but wonder as with most of these racks, how insurance companies would view them as in effect they are a modification to the vehicle and should be declared when insuring the vehicle. Also the insurance of the carried scooter, how is that affected by simply carrying it on the back of a vehicle.

Has anyone taken up such issues with their insurance company and if so what was the response.

Graham


----------



## barryd

grahamw said:


> Hi All
> 
> Has anyone taken up such issues with their insurance company and if so what was the response.
> 
> Graham


Its a while ago now but I seem to remember asking Safeguard if its ok for me to carry a scooter on the back and they said yes. The scooter insurance is just third party fire and theft. I paid a grand for it over 2 years ago and its been battered to death over the Alps and Pyrenees quite a lot since then so I doubt its worth much. Not sure why I would have to inform the scooter insurers that its been carried about on a van if thats what you meant.

Good question though as some van insurers may be funny.


----------



## DABurleigh

The risk I see is if your comprehensively insured scooter falls off your comprehensively insured motorhome, you cannot claim for the scooter. You should be covered for any mayhem you cause, however. 

Which is why I always have mechanical belt-and-braces for holding the thing on! 

Dave


----------



## barryd

DABurleigh said:


> The risk I see is if your comprehensively insured scooter falls off your comprehensively insured motorhome, you cannot claim for the scooter. You should be covered for any mayhem you cause, however.
> 
> Which is why I always have mechanical belt-and-braces for holding the thing on!
> 
> Dave


Hmm. So are you saying that if my scooter falls off the back of the van and causes a huge pile up I wont be insured by either the van or the scooter insurance? I cant see it ever falling off though as it is as solid as a rock.

What would happen if a bycicle fell off and went through someones window causing a similar pile up?


----------



## Fireball

*Scooter Rack*

P'md you


----------



## Fireball

*Scooter Rack*

P'md you


----------



## bofb

Hi

We bought a camper with a scooter rack fitted but removed it as was not needed.

If interested we are in kent.


----------



## Petlyn

Hymer_Bay said:


> I have an Auto Scoot Rack electric lifter with remote control, that fits to a (sturdy( 4 hole Towball mount. It was on my 2000 Hymer B694 when I bought it, mounted to an additional Box Section cross-member. I am near Winchester if you want to have a look. It needs re-galvanising or painting to smarten it up but it worked fine when I took it off.
> 
> Cheers


Is this still available? If so, do you have any photos?

Thanks


----------



## bofb

*scooter/motorbike rack for Hymer*

I have a good quality ex Hymer scooter/motorcycle rack for sale. Aluminum loading ramp. Complete. All electrics. Excellent engineering quality (Manufactured in Germany) .Original paperwork with full spec. Fits directly to Fiat Ducato chassis.(Ex 1992 Hymer Camp 56) Comes with interchangable tow bar attachment. Around £350. Straightforward fitting, no welding required. Complete. (KENT)


----------



## randonneur

Think you might be a bit late Bofb as the last post was 2010.


----------



## dipsticks

*Scooter rack*

Hi,

I have an Easylifter Hydraulic scooter rack to sell. I'm in South Devon if it is of any interest to you.

Kind regards

Pete D


----------



## EEVpilot

Do you notice a difference in the handling of your motorhomes with a heavy scooter cantilevered out over the back axle?

John


----------



## barryd

I notice none whatsoever despite being warned of the contrary by others before getting it fitted. I do compensate by loading the Luton with stuff but not too much up high as it the makes the front end wollow a out a bit like an old barge.

The Kontiki has less of an overhang than most vans but is still a long van and also has the alko chassis. Not sure if that makes a difference but I through it around quite a botthis afternoon through the hills and some twisting mountain roads in a bid to get out of st tropez as quckily as possible and it handles perfect


----------



## barryd

Sorry about the mistakes. Flipping iPhone. Rubbish!


----------

